
Show HN: BFree – Travel More. Spend Less - vtllr_
http://www.bfree.io/
======
dylz
Some comments (I don't mean to be mean or anything, take this as constructive
criticism/feedback):

There are no company information (SIRET/VAT-Number/address/etc).

Your page autoplays sound from
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJF5NXygL4k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJF5NXygL4k)
which seems irrelevant? You should probably also make your own youtube video
if you want a video background instead of this one which has giant "SUBSCRIBE
TO OUR YT CHANNEL" every time it loops -
[http://i.imgur.com/tWTvlQv.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/tWTvlQv.jpg)

I have no idea what this product or service does, who is maintaining it, or
why I would want to enter personal information into a box. The only thing you
can do is enter your personal information into a box. There is also no
HTTPS/SSL/TLS for entering your personal information into a box.

I have to end up googling it to see "The BFreeCard is a multi-currency card
that allows you to spend your money worldwide" \- okay, so financial. No
HTTPS, no company registration information, and no disclosure of who your
issuing providers are (ex: the bfree card is issued by ____ bank puruant to a
licence from visa, ____ is member fdic)

your social media has some pretty insane quote misattributions like
[https://scontent-
sfo.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/s526x395/12993618...](https://scontent-
sfo.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/s526x395/12993618_494155460769162_113580682451550789_n.png?oh=9de1c1bc1666029538167c2182bd93e0&oe=57D5A2BC)

Something like this can be rather offensive to a number of people:
[https://scontent-
oak.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/s526x395/1936365_...](https://scontent-
oak.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/s526x395/1936365_492703234247718_3977751597959077471_n.png?oh=5170a47f24356e5406d46a3eb5e3f658&oe=57E53123)
(really...)

~~~
vtllr_
Hey Dylz, Thanks for your feedback! It's awesome!

We are testing everything. The video background sounds relevant for us because
it's all about traveling. We are going to build our own video really soon, but
we want to test the video topic first.

We are not incorporated yet. That's why we do not have any information about
the company at the moment. It's coming :) We need to close a deal with a card
provider manager to write it down too. If you have feedback about one of them,
feel free to shoot me an email at vincent@bfree.io

About social media posts, it's all about jokes with famous people. Do you feel
any offense from it? If yes, I am truly sorry.

Just to let you know, we want to offer you a debit card for your next trip.
All you have to do is order the BFreeCard, top up some dollars/euros/whatever
on it and start to use the card everywhere you go. We exchange at the market
rate. You do not loose any cent during the transaction. It's all free for you.
Actually, you can test the first version of the application if you want. On
Android, it's here:
[https://play.google.com/apps/testing/io.bfree.app](https://play.google.com/apps/testing/io.bfree.app)
If you have an iPhone, shoot me an email (vincent@bfree.io) I will send you
the private beta.

Have a wonderful day man and thanks again for your time!

~~~
dylz
How do I order it or top up?

~~~
vtllr_
With the mobile app :)

